# some of my carvings



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi All
Going to try and post some pic of my carvings
Bruce


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

These are really nice. Congratulations and welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking good Bruce. Welcome to LJ's.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice carvings, Bruce. What kind of wood is it ?


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, these guys are carved in cypress knees,my first attempt at cypress
Bruce


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice work and finish!

Always wished I could carve like that. I think you need to have the sculpter talent for that. I hope one day to tackle the ball-n-claw foot. Will have to develop some skill for that one!


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Something tells me you don't find your cypress knees locally, Bruce.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice work. Thanks for sharing.

I always found those who can carve are some of the true artists on this site.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work, Bruce!

Claude


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice work, I could carve my way out of a paper sack.

It's interesting how you glue those to wall so they stick out horizontally.


----------

